# i hate IE



## andehlu (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make this IE friendy?

document.getElementById("the_form_div").style.display='none';


----------



## mdnky (Aug 16, 2005)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that should work. I'm not an expert with JavaScript so I've had problems like that before. I had code like that sitting outside of a function, so it would not work. To fix it, I had to do this:


```
window.onload = setUp

function setUp() {
 document.getElementById("the_form_div").style.display='none'
}
```


----------



## pedz (Aug 30, 2005)

I've always wondered why I bump into a lot of web sites that work with IE but not with Safari.

Anyone care to speculate?


----------



## ksv (Aug 30, 2005)

pedz said:
			
		

> I've always wondered why I bump into a lot of web sites that work with IE but not with Safari.
> 
> Anyone care to speculate?



JavaScript is the main source of incompatibility because many functions are platform-specific or differ between platforms.

Most of what is done with JavaScript should rather be done with server-side scripting, i.e. by other people.


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 31, 2005)

And where the interface is screwy in Safari, that's due to a web-site designer choosing to focus on making something work in IE (the number 1 browser), and be damned anyone else. That, or using MS FrontPage to design the page (*shudder*).

If you're being *told* by the website that it's not going to work in Safari, it's likely that the designer couldn't be bothered to test against Safari and so just made a fail-safe. You can fool websites into thinking you're IE by turning on the Debug menu in Safari (there are a number of ways of doing this).

The other reason is ActiveX  a Windows-only, IE-only proprietary technology at the root of almost all the security flaws in Windows IE. It's an interface such that websites can arbitrarily load and run applications on your computer in an unsecured way. Naturally, many people think this technology is the devil, but other sites (such as, funnily enough, Windows Update) require it to function.


----------



## pedz (Aug 31, 2005)

I usually ignore the "this site only works with IE" statements and try it anyway.  But in one case, it just doesn't work.  You can't "click" the "o.k." button.  You can run around filling out blanks and setting things, just can't say "go!!!".  On another page at the same time, you can whack the return key to make it go but you can't click the o.k. button.  The pages that can't be used the return key is set up to tab between fields.

Its a completely bad interface.  Its for my automatic payroll stuff (for my company).  I'm going to quit using them becaues of it.  (Not because its Mac only but because even from a PC the interface sucks.)  I already found a cheaper place.


----------



## andehlu (Aug 31, 2005)

I actually got this working ... in my case, IE required the div to be a span.

Im not so much worried about IE's javascript issues as much as its CSS implementation. If you want to incorporate any dhtml into a site these days you almost need to run two stylesheets. Even in IE 7, the main developer has said that they cannot incorporate real css standards due to backward compatabilty...wow.


----------



## HateEternal (Sep 4, 2005)

andehlu said:
			
		

> I actually got this working ... in my case, IE required the div to be a span.
> 
> Im not so much worried about IE's javascript issues as much as its CSS implementation. If you want to incorporate any dhtml into a site these days you almost need to run two stylesheets. Even in IE 7, the main developer has said that they cannot incorporate real css standards due to backward compatabilty...wow.





Web design will continue to be frustrating, oh well, it's still fun.

andehlu... I just realized I did basically the same thing on one of my pages and it works fine with a div in IE. The only thing I did differently was instead of editing the style straight from the getElementById() call I stored reference to the div in a variable... but that shouldn't make a difference.


----------

